# Your Favorite Names for a Female GSD, Please



## Jo_in_TX (Feb 14, 2012)

Thanks!

My son-in-law can't seem to choose a name, so I'm helping him out! I'd be thrilled to get a long list to give him, so I'm asking for your help. Pretty please.


----------



## Zeeva (Aug 10, 2010)

Zeeva, Rani, Pashmeena, Amy and Daisy!!!


----------



## jennyp (Jun 18, 2011)

My sister's dog's name is Layda. I love it!


----------



## Laney (Feb 12, 2012)

Regen, Amaya, Tora, Reina


----------



## MaggieRoseLee (Aug 17, 2001)

Bretta Lee and GloryB, of course! 

Elsa Rose was another good one. 

I like to find a German first name and then add a middle name


----------



## dazedtrucker (May 2, 2011)

Jettah Lee... Jett for short.


----------



## marinehoney (Feb 5, 2012)

arwen, athena, trouble, rogue, ilsa, rayne.


----------



## DukeTxDad (Mar 22, 2012)

Josephine (Josie for short). Duchess? Hey, what can I say? My boy is Duke.


----------



## Narny (Sep 8, 2010)

When I get my dog if its a girl her name will be Sedona (Sedi for short) if its a boy his name has to be Bolt. My 3 year old has decided that one so we will see what happens.


----------



## Jo_in_TX (Feb 14, 2012)

Thanks! Keep the names coming, please.

I didn't even name Teddy; my son did, but I'm very pleased with her name!


----------



## Girth (Jan 27, 2011)

Sheba


----------



## katdog5911 (Sep 24, 2011)

Stella (as in Stella Artois)


----------



## Tatonkafamily (Apr 6, 2012)

We are having naming issues too! Luckily we have a few more days before she comes "home" :wub:.

Our list so far:

Lilly 
Rosie
Daisy
Sydney
Adelaide (Addy for short)
Coranado (Cora)
Catalina (Cat)
Elphaba (Elphie)
Lucy
Kelly


----------



## Shade (Feb 20, 2012)

MaggieRoseLee said:


> GloryB, of course!


Love love love this name :wub:

Duchess is very regal too


----------



## Shade (Feb 20, 2012)

Tatonkafamily said:


> We are having naming issues too! Luckily we have a few more days before she comes "home" :wub:.
> 
> Our list so far:
> 
> ...


 
I love Sydney and Lilly


----------



## *Lisa* (Nov 20, 2011)

We chose Jazmyn for our girl, but we had a ton of trouble naming her as well! Other names on our list were:

Willow
Scarlett
Cora / Corra / Quorra
Callie
Dynah (almost won out! I will name another dog/cat this one day lol)

We had a big Disney theme going on, but wanted to stay away from Minnie & Daisy.


----------



## GrammaD (Jan 1, 2012)

Ava
Barta
Caro
Dagny
Elka
Fenja
Gerti
Hadu
Ida
Jera
Kahla
Laila
Magda
Neta
Oda
Petra
Quella
Raina
Selda
Taiga
Uda
Valda
Warda
Xandra
Yuta
Zelda

All are German names and most have pretty appropriate meanings for a GSD puppy


----------



## Kayos and Havoc (Oct 17, 2002)

You got the entire alphabet!


----------



## Stosh (Jun 26, 2010)

I like Uschi [rhymes with sushi]- it's the German nickname for Ursula


----------



## wyoung2153 (Feb 28, 2010)

Lady
Athena (though I'm partial  )
Lyla
Zelda
Raza
Ava
Liebe (pronounced "Leeba" means Love in German)


----------



## JoMichelle (Jan 20, 2012)

Winter  and Soraya <3


----------



## Anitsisqua (Mar 25, 2012)

My sister and I named puppies Diana and Shayera, respectively, and really loved the name Shayera, but we're freaking nerds.

...Their new families changed it to "Keeley", so as far as I know, the name is free.


----------



## MustLoveGSDs (Oct 31, 2008)

Ziva
Athena
Sin
Rogue
Pandora
Hera
Cora
Tessa


----------



## Jo_in_TX (Feb 14, 2012)

Thanks, folks! I appreciate it. I think he's picked a name - Zelda! I like it.


----------



## MustLoveGSDs (Oct 31, 2008)

I love the name he picked, but I'm a little biased


----------

